# Wood in Upper Taylor Canyon (Almont)



## el gordo (Oct 10, 2003)

Ran the Upper Taylor Canyon this afternoon (Sun 6/27). Pine tree flat across the river (below Initiation) shortly after a narrow private bridge that crosses the river. You should be able to see it. We portaged around it. Ed, the guy I ran it with, said it was new. He seemed surprised. I am not extremely familar with this river, so if some can post the exact location.


----------

